# Hey Kids...What do you think of the Brinkman Pitmaster Delux



## wynn_richards (Jul 4, 2005)

The customers over at Amazon that bought it seem to think it like the "Second Coming".  Any of you have it?

I'm getting a little tired of this electric water smoker set up.

Thanks

Wynn


----------



## soflaquer (Jul 4, 2005)

Wynn,

Is it the "Pitmaster Deluxe" or the "Smoker King Deluxe"?


----------



## soflaquer (Jul 4, 2005)

OK, just checking!  They are both good units.  The Pitmaster is a Horizontal, and the Smoker King is a Vertical.  The BSKD is a better and more expensive smoker.  If you get one, be sure to let us know because there are modifications that are essential to make on them.

Jeff


----------



## wynn_richards (Jul 4, 2005)

Jeff thanks for the reply. I just googled the smoker king deluxe and wow that's the ticket there buddy.

Costco has it for $399 which I assume is retail price.  That's exactly what I was looking for.  There was another verticle smoker that the members around here use but I forgot the name of it  (It uses compressed wood disks for the smoke.  That looked really nice too).

Out of curiosity, what are the mods that need to be done on these?

Wynn


----------



## soflaquer (Jul 5, 2005)

The main Mod on the BSKD is a metal baffle between the Fire Box and the Cooking Chamber.  It extends downward into the chamber and forces the heat/smoke below the water pan.  Without it, the flow of air will go straight up the side of the Box.

If you have any Lowe's around, check them 1st.  They were selling for around $250.

Jeff


----------



## wynn_richards (Jul 5, 2005)

Thanks, got a Lowes right down the street.  Will check it out.  Last night while the kids in our neighborhood were blowing things up with their fireworks, I checked out the Bradley smoker.  

Any comments on it.  Is it like playing with a Kenner Easy Bake Oven  :D ?

Wynn


----------



## soflaquer (Jul 5, 2005)

Kenner Easy Bake!  Now that's Funny!!!!  I can tell we're not too far in age from each other!

I know people with Bradleys that love 'em!  But to me, it's "set it, and forget it".  I suppose there's is an up side to that...........but we're really talking "Lazy-Q" here.  Some smokers are getting to the point where there is no SKILL involved anymore!!!  Turn a dial to set the # of wood pellets that drop and set the regulator on the gas cylinder............your done!!!

If you want to know the "True" art of Smoking............get one with an offset firebox and learn heat management and smoke control.  Get to know where your "Hot Spots" are and what "Tending" a Pit is all about.  Once you've mastered all that, and want something that easy......go get a Bradley.  (No offenense to any Bradley owners - LOL!)

Good Luck on your quest, my friend!

Jeff


----------



## wynn_richards (Jul 5, 2005)

I agree Jeff, hence my reference to the Kenner Easy Bake Oven.  You know my sister had one of those and one day I was hungry so I set it up and ate all of her mixes.  Boy was she upset when she got home from school.  So to get back at me she took all of my plastic disks from my Vacuform (remember that?) and hid them where I could never find it.

I alway's was facinated by the  two 75 watt bulb that generated the heat to make the cake inside the Easy Bake Oven.  Though I decided it was easier to set the kitchen oven at 350 degrees and make the mixes in that.

I want to learn all about smoking just like you described.  The Bradley to me is not a good introduction to the art of smoking.  

That's my thoughts!

wynn


----------



## hoosiersmoker (Jul 8, 2005)

I'm new to this group but am enjoying the discussions so far. And Jeff, I really dig the new site too. 
About 1987 I got a Webber grill as a wedding present. After about 6 years of messing about and learning how to properly tend a fire, I was able to turn out a good slab of meat or chicken/turkey. Just after I replaced the cooking grill the third time, the bottom finally gave and I was looking for a replacement. I nearly went for a "gas grill" when a guy I work with found out I was looking and said he had a smoker I might like but that it didn't work very well for him. I went to look at it and he showed me a nearly unused Brinkman Smok 'N Pit Professional. I'd looked at them and was interested in trying an offset smoker but they were a little pricey. I asked how much and he said $50.00. I took it home that day. This thing is made of 1/8" plate steel and easily weighs 100 lbs! So,  I agree with Jeff, most people will not do well with more advanced devices until they have mastered the more manual ones and mastered the basics. I have had a blast making modifications and adjustments to it and trying new stuff. I've done lots of brisket and pork roasts, chickens, turkeys. Pizza is a favorite of ours. Steaks are better than any resturant. With the newer grilling tools and techniques I've developed I do the whole meal on the grill. Now that I know about them, I will be doing a couple fatties this weekend. But, now I find myself with a bug for something a little more advanced. This forum is providing me with the information I'll need to make that step. 
As you can see, I can't seem to say enough good things about this group. Thank you for all the advice and info. and keep up the good work.


----------



## shaneholz (Jul 8, 2005)

Come on Jeff your making me feel bad for being modern. As you can see though I do want to build my own wood smoker so maybe then I can "get to know the True art of smoking" (WORKING)  Ha Ha
Thanks again for all your help. You really have taught me alot.


----------



## dave (Jul 17, 2005)

I've been using a Brinkmann Sportsman which has done a great job but wanted to move to a larger horizontal offset.  Last Saturday, I found Brinkmann's Smoke-N-Pit Deluxe at WalMart for $148 and grabbed one.  Are there any mods I should consder before I complete the assembly and fire it up?


----------



## nwsolarjohn (Jul 17, 2005)

I love both of my Brinkmann Smoke-N-Pit's from Wal-Mart.

I got one and 2 weeks latter got one more. If youâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]re going to stay up all night tending the fire, make the time spent worthwhile.

Did 20# of brisket, 15# of pork loin and some chicken Friday night.


----------



## soflaquer (Jul 17, 2005)

Dave,
All off-set type smokers require a baffle at the opening of the Fire Box into the cooking Chamber.  These are easily fabricated from (non-galvanized) sheet metal.  I've even seen temporary ones made from HD Alum. Foil!  It should extend out into the chamber about 3 or so inches and be at a 45* angle.  Usually there are bolts that hold the Fire Box to the Chamber that you can hold it in place with (or drill out and use new ones).

Without these, the heat and smoke will travel up the sides and top of the smoker and make it less efficient.  It also is helpful with barrel type horizontal smokers to make an extension onto the chimney (on the inside!)  It only needs to extend inside a couple of inches, and I've seen it done with something as easy as a cut tin can!

Hope this helps!

Jeff


----------



## dave (Jul 23, 2005)

Jeff- Thanks for the great information on how to add a baffle to the Smoke-N-Pit.  I would not have known to do that otherwise!  I just happen to have a piece of galvanized metal that's been laying around for years so I'll try to fit it using the firebox bolts.  I hope to christen it next weekend with a brisket and some ribs.  I'll let you know how it works.  Thanks again for the information and the great website!  Dave


----------



## soflaquer (Jul 23, 2005)

Dave!

Whoa Brother!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  If you read my post correctly, I specifically stated NON galvanized!  Galvanized metal when heated emits an extremely toxic gas..................do not use galvanized!  Hope I caught you in time.

Home Depot sells sheets of non galv. metal for pretty cheap.

Jeff


----------



## dave (Jul 23, 2005)

Thanks again, I meant to say non galvanized.  It was early in the morning!


----------



## soflaquer (Jul 24, 2005)

OK, you had me worried for a moment there!

Jeff


----------



## soflaquer (Jul 24, 2005)

Here's a diagram I posted for another user.  It's for a New Braunfels Bandera, so you'll probably need to modify some of the dimensions for your particular opening.


----------



## dave (Aug 20, 2005)

Jeff- Had a death in the family so I had to delay working on the baffle for the SmokeNPit, but got it done last weekend.  I determined the piece of metal I had was electroplated so I thought it best not to use it.  The local Lowes and Home Depot carry a lot of galvanized but no small pieces of plain sheet metal.  My wife suggested using one of her old metal baking pans that was the right width.  Using tin snips, I easily cut off one end and both sides.  The result was roughly similar to the diagram you posted and I was then able to attach it to the top bolt on the firebox where it sits just under the grills and extends about 7 or 8 inches into the cooking area.   I thought leaving it that long would leave a small area that would be somewhat cooler.   Anyway, just thought the baking pan was a good, cheap solution that others may want to consider.

My question now for anyone using the SmokeNPit is how you deal with the ash build up in the firebox?  Since there is no ash door, I put a small pan in the bottom of the firebox under the charcoal grate to collect the ashes and aid in clean up but found it soon filled up and seemed to be smothering the fire.   I then put a couple of bricks under the grate to elevate it but had the same problem.    Admittedly, I was using some cheap charcoal since this was just to season it.  However, the grate just rests on the sides of the firebox, very close to the bottom.  It seems it would be better if it were designed to sit higher in the firebox.   I plan to smoke a load of ribs later today and will try it without the pan to see how it does.  But even if the fire burns better, removal of the ash will still be a problem.  If anyone has any suggestions, I will appreciate hearing them.  Dave


----------



## soflaquer (Aug 20, 2005)

I appologize for having failed to mention that I know several people who have used cookie sheets and such to fabricate their baffles.  Your Wife was right on the money!!!

A simple pan below your fire grate would work fine for ash clean-out.  That was a general design flaw in the Smoke 'n Pit.  The Char-Griller comes with a slide out pan for clean-out.

My condolences to you and your family for your loss!

Jeff


----------



## stevee (Aug 27, 2005)

Hi All,
The other mod to make to your Pitmaster Deluxe besides making the baffle and extending the chimney is to relocate the  thermometer so it is at the cooking grate level. I have found that the temp difference is quite a bit.
Steve


----------



## veener88 (Apr 16, 2006)

I also have the Pitmaster Deluxe but I am not getting these mods that have to be done.  I just can not picture it right.  Does anyone have a picture of these mods done to one?  I just can not figure them out.

Thanks for any help


----------



## snowman (May 24, 2006)

Veener,
  I will get some pics of the mod... I will try and get the baffle mod done before this weekend.  I am doing 8 chickens.  The last batch I did, the side of the chicken that was closest to the firebox was darker then I would have liked it.......

Snowman


----------



## veener88 (May 24, 2006)

Thanks, but I had someone all ready PM me the mods.  I did two of them just did not moved the temp.  I have to say it is a lot better.  My cook times have gone down a lot.  What is nice is that I can put things closer to to the firebox to cook a little faster if needed but it will no longer char the meat or dry it out like it did before.


----------



## gypc (Jul 11, 2006)

I have the Pitmaster Deluxe and I absolutly love it.

My temp gauge is already in a good place, is it different on the newer ones?


----------

